# Mini F56 replacement of hu_entry radio without BT to hu_entry with BT and DAB



## welt (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi everyone. I have a question about replacing the Basis radio without BT for the same with BT and DAB. I have a Mini F56 with a simple 6818042 radio and I miss a speakerphone in it. I decided to replace it with the 6841603 unit which has BT and additionally DAB. When it comes to cabling and mounting, I can of course handle it, but I need some programming help. Maybe some of you have worked on this or a similar topic and would be inclined to write what I would have to program and how. I would like to add that the OEM radio was from Germany, just like the car I bought from a GB car. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------

